
First road car produced with a 3D printer - ph0rque
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-11/02/printed-car
======
ph0rque
This is a better article: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1698943/the-urbee-
hybrid-the-firs...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1698943/the-urbee-hybrid-the-
first-car-to-have-its-body-3-d-printed)

